# Top Local Juices 2017 - Voting for BAKERY



## Andre (3/7/17)

Time to start voting. The poll is at the top of the page. Click on the little circle before the juice you want to vote for. You can vote for one juice only. The poll is not visible on Tapatalk I believe - you have to log in on the normal website.

Voting is only open to members who joined before 1 June 2017 (day the nominations started). The system actually works on a period, which might affect members joining a week or so before 1 June 2017 - PM me if you are having trouble voting.

Voting stations close in 14 days. You may change your vote within this period

Juices in alphabetical order.

Links for voting in the other categories:

BREAKFAST
MENTHOL and MINT
DESSERT
TOBACCO
FRUIT
BEVERAGE

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (3/7/17)

Zoob, awesome juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redaa (3/7/17)

Miss daisy's pecan nut pie. Pompous pom 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDeedz (3/7/17)

you have Zoob in two categories, just a thought


----------



## Andre (3/7/17)

MrDeedz said:


> you have Zoob in two categories, just a thought


That is how that juice was nominated for by the members.


----------



## Raees (3/7/17)

Miss Daisy's Pecan Nut Cream Pie by Pompous Pom


----------



## MrDeedz (3/7/17)

LOL i Thought so bud, appreciate your admin work and efforts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carrie McLeod (3/7/17)

Zoob!!


----------



## ShaunM (3/7/17)

VC4 by Vapour Chemistry all the way!!


----------



## Vaping Kicks Ash (4/7/17)

Jelly by Vape Sanctuary and Miss Daisy by Pompous Pom


----------



## SynBoy (4/7/17)

Zoob by MILC


----------



## Andre (5/7/17)

Zoob seems to be running away with this one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Milc e-Juice (5/7/17)

The response to ZOOB has been amazing, i really want to thank everyone for the support! its been overwhelming, and thanks for the votes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Waltervh (6/7/17)

Hazel Cake from Viking's Vape


----------



## Zakes169 (6/7/17)

* Miss Daisy's Pecan Nut Cream Pie by Pompous Pom *


----------



## Fransvr (16/7/17)

Zoob for sure

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (16/7/17)

Poll closes tomorrow, 17 July 2017, at 12:24. Last chance.


----------

